# Warum schmeissen manche...



## djerdogan (6. Juli 2007)

hallo, 
habe eine frage, warum schmeißen die meisten angler, die gefangenen fischer wieder ins wasser???


mfg


----------



## bennie (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

damit sie ihn später nicht aufn müll schmeißen müssen 

und sie werden zurück *gesetzt* - nicht geschmissen! releasen ja, aber richtig.

Weitere Infos u.a. *hier*


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



djerdogan schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe eine frage, warum schmeißen die meisten angler, die gefangenen *fischer* wieder ins wasser???
> 
> 
> mfg


 
weil FISCHER oft ungenießbar, sprich nicht verwertbar sind :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

wie schuppt man eigentlich FISCHER ? |kopfkrat


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

also mit fischer betreibe ich auch c&r....


----------



## FischerBub (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Also bei uns in Ba-wü gibts nur eins.

Das Gesetz besagt: "Gefange Fischer die das Mindestmaß erfüllen müssen entnommen werden!":m

Also egal ob er schmeckt oder nicht. --> Raus mit dem Ding und Knüppel übern Kopf!#6


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

wie gross muessen die denn sein??


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Ihr macht euch das zu leicht!!!

Fischerinnen! darf man von Zeit zu Zeit entnehmen. Häufig gibt es allerdings ganz erhebliche Schwierigkeiten beim zurück setzen. Vor allem, wenn man sie länger an der Leine gehabt hat.

Uli


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

....oder sie haben uns an der leine  ....uli....


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



FischerBub schrieb:


> Also bei uns in Ba-wü gibts nur eins.
> 
> Das Gesetz besagt: "Gefange Fischer die das Mindestmaß erfüllen müssen entnommen werden!":m
> 
> Also egal ob er schmeckt oder nicht. --> Raus mit dem Ding und Knüppel übern Kopf!#6



Da müßt ihr aber noch viele von haben!! 
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Yoshi (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch das zu leicht!!!
> 
> Fischerinnen! darf man von Zeit zu Zeit entnehmen. Häufig gibt es allerdings ganz erhebliche Schwierigkeiten beim zurück setzen. Vor allem, wenn man sie länger an der Leine gehabt hat.
> 
> Uli



Außerdem unbedingt Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Alter beachten....wobei man das Alter nicht immer genau bestimmen kann...Alles über 45 setzte ich aber grundsätzlich zurück...


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Außerdem unbedingt Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Alter beachten....wobei man das Alter nicht immer genau bestimmen kann...Alles über 45 setzte ich aber grundsätzlich zurück...



KLASSE, ich schmeiss mich weg hier... |supergri


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

da hat wohl jeder sein eigenes ....ist individuell


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Schön, wie hier mal wieder auf *Junganglerfragen* niveaulos geantwortet wird.


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



FischerBub schrieb:


> Also bei uns in Ba-wü gibts nur eins.
> 
> Das Gesetz besagt: "Gefange Fischer die das Mindestmaß erfüllen müssen entnommen werden!":m
> 
> Also egal ob er schmeckt oder nicht. --> Raus mit dem Ding und Knüppel übern Kopf!#6



Ganz grosses Kino...

Zur Frage:
Ich gehöre zu denen die ihre Fische schonend per Hand anlanden um sie anschliessend wieder freizulassen. Ich fische auch nur mit Kunstköder und zu 90% nur mit einem Einzelhaken.
Ich angle weil es mir Spass macht, nicht weil ich am Verhungern bin. Mein Eindruck ist dass wir keinen zu grossen Fischbestand haben.
Gegenfrage: warum bringen manchen Angler alle Fische um die sie fangen? Wollt ihr sie wirklich ausrotten?


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Schön, wie hier mal wieder auf *Junganglerfragen* niveaulos geantwortet wird.



Ja schade drum. Das muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Also einfach alle gefangenen massigen Fische tot zu machen ob man sie verwendet oder nicht halte ich auch für "Fische ausrotten". Es gibt so schon "Spezielle" Herrschaften die jeden Fisch den sie in die Hände krigen in die Suppe schmeissen...aber dann kuck dir dazu mal den See an der regelmässig von ihnen "beangelt" wird.(ständig schrumpfender Fischbestand).
Die Bestände kann man meiner Meinung nach nur halten in dem man Nachsetzt und oder den massigen Fischen das Fortpflanzen ermöglicht(zurück setzen).
Deshalb setzen unter anderem viele Angler ihre Fische wieder zurück


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: warum bringen manchen Angler alle Fische um die sie fangen? Wollt ihr sie wirklich ausrotten?


 
Nö sonst würden wir nicht jedes Jahr wieder welche Besetzen. Man muss nicht am Verhungern sein um qualitativ hochwertigen, frischen Fisch zu schätzen und auch zu verwerten, ich esse selsbt geangeltes um einiges lieber als tiefkühlfisch der wer weiß wie lange auf irgendnem Kutter vor sich hingegammelt oder in schlecht gekühlten LKWs als Salmonellenfarm gedient hat^^


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Nö sonst würden wir nicht jedes Jahr wieder welche Besetzen. Man muss nicht am Verhungern sein um qualitativ hochwertigen, frischen Fisch zu schätzen und auch zu verwerten, ich esse selsbt geangeltes um einiges lieber als tiefkühlfisch der wer weiß wie lange auf irgendnem Kutter vor sich hingegammelt oder in schlecht gekühlten LKWs als Salmonellenfarm gedient hat^^



Das ist selbstverständlich dass man auch mal Fische essen mag. Aber das heisst ja nicht (wie hier jemand schrieb), dass man jeden Fisch tötet, egal ob man ihn eigentlich gar nicht will.
Ausserdem finde ich die ganze Besetzerei und sofort wieder rausfangerei auch dämlich. Selbsterhaltende Bestände müssen das Ziel sein. Dazu muss man eventuell halt auch mal auf einen schönen Mutterfisch verzichten und ihn zurücksetzen.
Laichfähige Gewässer mal vorausgesetzt (sonsts ists eh nur ein Fischpuff....)


----------



## noworkteam (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

moin, 

gut und schon das der fischer wieder zurückgeworfen wird....

ich würde vorschlagen wir diskutieren erstmal über das anfüttern, hier meine methoden:

Biobrot, Soja-Produkte:
Wenn nix geht das geht immer,..,der bio-fischer ist zwar nicht einfach zu überlisten, schliesslich ist diese spezi äußerst misstrauisch, bietet man diesem jedoch wirklich saubere bio-köder an, so kommt es öfters vor das sich direkt mehrere exemplare um das objekt der begierde balgen...

Doch vorsicht: zum ersten sind diese exemplare meist dünn und zäh und spätestens wenn der fang auf der abhakmatte liegt, wird dieses exemplar mit dem fänger eine diskussion anfangen, welche selbst das universum zur flucht veranlassen würde, daher: ohrenschützer auf, abhaken und ab zurück ins wasser...

pommes rot weiss, eventuell eine currywurst als beifänger:

einfach zubesorgender köder, immer fängig und über das gesamte jahr einsetzbar. der ziel-fischer ist meist ein kapitales exemplar, welches sich auch nach einem verfehlten anschlag zu einem zweiten dritten und oft auch zum vierten biss verleiten lässt. wesentlich annehmer auf der matte als das bio-exemplar.
stellt man eine kalte flasche bier neben dieselbe, wird sich der pommes-rotweiss-fischer ohne gegenwehr abhaken lassen. auch hier sollte der fischer wieder zügig zurückgeworfen werden, da dieser, einmal mit bier in kontakt gekommen, sich auf die noch vorhandenen bölkstoff-vorräte stürzen wird und diese vernichtet.. die zuordnung nach fried- oder raubfischer ist daher äußerst schwierig..

der rekord-köder:
tüte chips, flasche bier, 2 bigmäc´s im futterstrumpf.

mit dieser köderkombination sind rekordfänge möglich. durch jahrelange versuche bin ich zu diesem köder gekommen, zwar muss man hierbei derbes gerät einsetzen (Rute WG ca. 1kg), doch man wird mit unglaublichen fängen belohnt. hot spots sind eckkneipen, ausfallsstraßen von remidemi-stadtteilen, und ca 10 meter vor der einfahrt des drive-in´s... der absolute tip ist jedoch das fenster in der nachbarschaft wo der fernseher tagein und tagaus läuft. hier kann man auf die dicksten exemplare hoffen. das verhalten dieser ortstreuen gefährten kann mit einem zackenbarsch verglichen werden. kolossale ausmasse, wenig bewegungen. der mega-fischer wird sich wie der zackenbarsch am riff kaum bewegen und wartet auf die köder-präsentation innerhalb der armreichweite. daher werden diese objekte meist auch nur von anglern gefangen, welche ihre rute beherrschen und dementsprechend den wurf durch das fenster im dritten stock durchführen können. das zurückschmeissen in die heimischen gewässer wird a.) durch die anzahl der etage erschwert und b.) steigt die wahrscheinlichkeit der verletzung unseres zielobjektes durch die höhenlage des hot spots linear an.. 
diese zielfischer sind im biss schwabbelig, äußerst fett, der drill ist unspektakular, es sei denn man findet ein solches exemplar hinter einem kleinen vergittertem fenster, ein solches exemplar kann dann aber richtige big-game-qualitäten aufweisen.

prada handtasche garniert mit einem aktuellen schuhmodell:
dieser köder ist wahrlich was für den heimischen herd. meist weibliche fischer,..,sollte auf diesen köder dennoch ein männliches exemplar anbeissen, so sollte sich der angler über die folgen klar sein (auf die genaueren folgen möchte ich hinsichtlich unserer anwesenden jungangler nicht eingehen)
hot spots sind belebte einkaufsstraßen, gute und fotogene expemlare lassen sich auch in strassencafe´s erbeuten.
anfängliche unproblematische haltung solange der köder dem weiblichen zielfischer überlassen wird,..,ist dieser aber verbraucht, benutzt und alt, geht als gezetter los....hier will ich aber jedem selbst die wunderbaren erfahrungen machen lassen, da bei diesem exemplar, sollte es zur verwertung mitgenommen werden, sich das leben des fänger komplett verändern wird...


gruss

noworkteam


PS. auch auf eine ernstgemeinte frage mit zweideutiger wortstellung sollte es erlaubt sein mit humor und witz zuantworten,..,so mancher  schmeisst sich auch über die boardferkel wech.....


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Da hast du dir jetzt aber viel Mühe gemacht um einen Jungangler zu verarschen. Der Text ist wirklich lustig, aber ob er hilft?


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Ja stimmt selbsterhaltende Bestände sind immer Traumhaft, an meinem jetzigen Gewässer gibts nen guten Zander- und Hechtbestand  der sich seid über 10 Jahren ohne Besatz hält #6 
Liegt aber auch daran dass wirklich massenhaft Futterfische da sind und man um einen Räuber zu erwischen viel Geduld haben und auch mal mehr als 10 m vom Parkplatz laufen muss was etwa 70% meiner Vereinsmitglieder von vorneherein ausschließt :q


----------



## mipo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Schön, wie hier mal wieder auf *Junganglerfragen* niveaulos geantwortet wird.


 

#r|good:


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

@Noworkteam

Ich schmeiß mich weg das ist echt klasse 
Und besser C&R - Thread nummer 780000 mit Humor nehmen als wenn sich wieder alle fetzen


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ja stimmt selbsterhaltende Bestände sind immer Traumhaft, an meinem jetzigen Gewässer gibts nen guten Zander- und Hechtbestand  der sich seid über 10 Jahren ohne Besatz hält #6
> Liegt aber auch daran dass wirklich massenhaft Futterfische da sind und man um einen Räuber zu erwischen viel Geduld haben und auch mal mehr als 10 m vom Parkplatz laufen muss was etwa 70% meiner Vereinsmitglieder von vorneherein ausschließt :q



So muss es sein, das passt. Ist in meinem Verein hier in Ba-Wü auch so, allerdings funktioniert es nur so gut weil diejenigen die wirklich viel angeln (wir haben einige fanatische Angler, die auch wirklich gut fischen können) alles zurücksetzen.
Bis auf einen der alles mitnimmt, und ich mein alles sind alle vernünftig. Sonst keine Chance...die 5 Angler (mehr sinds nicht) die regelmässig fangen würden den Bestand auf 1 Jahr vernichten oder zumindest den Bestandsaufbau verhindern wenn sie alles mitnehmen würden.
Der See ist die letzten Jahre auf die 3-fache Grösse gewachsen, das muss sich erstmal "füllen". Dazu wird eben etwas besetzt und die Laichtiere geschont damit sich das sauber entwickeln kann. In der Zeit nehm ich persönlich halt nichts mit.

Um vielleicht zusammenzufassen:
es gibt gute Gründe nicht *jeden* Fisch den man fängt auch zu töten. Gibt halt wie überall auch hier extreme: Leute die alles knüppeln und Leute die alles freilassen. Die goldene Mitte ist wie meist wohl am besten


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

niveaulos ist aus meiner sicht die daraus entstehende sinnfreie c&r diskussion....es gibt genug æltere herren, die ihre teilweise ueberspitzten ansichten an den mann bringen møchten...:q


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

@wallerschreck.....so sieht´s aus...lieber etwas humor....


----------



## kulti007 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Noworkteam
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich weg das ist echt klasse
> Und besser C&R - Thread nummer 780000 mit Humor nehmen als wenn sich wieder alle fetzen



richtig!!!!!! :m aber ich glaube das war schon der 780001 |kopfkrat


----------



## Yoshi (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Schön, wie hier mal wieder auf *Junganglerfragen* niveaulos geantwortet wird.



So so, Junganglerfragen...wenn ich jetzt mal ganz dreist wäre und mich ganz weit aus dem Fenster lehne, würde mir durchaus der Gedanke kommen, dass dies (bei der doch recht einfachen Fragestellung) auch z.B. ein PETA Aktivist geschrieben haben könnte, um uns Angler aus der Reserve zu locken. Das Junganglerforum würde sich dafür natürlich auch hervorragend eignen. Hätte ein Erwachsene die Frage in einem anderen Thread gestellt, wäre es wohl zu leicht zu durchschauen gewesen. Wer sagt im übrigen, das hier ein Jungangler gepostet hat (um 00:04 Uhr, da müsste der doch schon längst im Bett sein...)? Wie gesagt, ist nur ein Gedanke von mir, keine Feststellung!

Das man dann auf eine solche Frage erst einmal mit Humor reagiert, finde ich persönlich klasse!

Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## Kunze (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Hallo!

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber...

Ich find es schon etwas peinlich wie auf Fragen reagiert wird.

Muß das sein. |kopfkrat  

Wenn sachlich und fundiert geantwortet wird, ist es egal was die noch so verborgen erscheinenden 

Absichten der Verfasser sein mögen.

Schwerer Satz... #h


----------



## kulti007 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



Yoshi schrieb:


> So so, Junganglerfragen...wenn ich jetzt mal ganz dreist wäre und mich ganz weit aus dem Fenster lehne, würde mir durchaus der Gedanke kommen, dass dies (bei der doch recht einfachen Fragestellung) auch z.B. ein PETA Aktivist geschrieben haben könnte, um uns Angler aus der Reserve zu locken. Das Junganglerforum würde sich dafür natürlich auch hervorragend eignen. Hätte ein Erwachsene die Frage in einem anderen Thread gestellt, wäre es wohl zu leicht zu durchschauen gewesen. Wer sagt im übrigen, das hier ein Jungangler gepostet hat (um 00:04 Uhr, da müsste der doch schon längst im Bett sein...)? Wie gesagt, ist nur ein Gedanke von mir, keine Feststellung!
> 
> Das man dann auf eine solche Frage erst einmal mit Humor reagiert, finde ich persönlich klasse!
> 
> ...



das war bestimmt das erste was die meißten hier gedacht haben #6

ich wundere mich das es so lange gedauert hat, bis es einer geschrieben hat :q:q:q:q


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Verfolgungswahn?

Ich sags gern immer wieder: es gibt kein legales Verbot Fische nach dem Fang wieder freizulassen. Kann auch gar nicht sein, sonst wäre zurücksetzen untermassiger oder ganzjährig geschonter Fische auch illegal. Einer Anzeige seh ich gelassen entgegen.


----------



## noworkteam (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

So dann wollen wir mal butter bei die fische tun:

schaut euch doch erstmal die bisherigen beiträge des thread-erstellers an:

1. Angelanfänger, bisher nur in NL
2. Fragt derselbe an wie man in D angelt
3. hat kein fischereischein....|kopfkrat
4. war/ist noch in keinem Verein
5. Sagt er angelt im Gewässer xyz in D|kopfkrat

also wird unser boardie parallel zu den informationen aus diesem thread informationen seines fischeischeinbesitzenden Angelbegleiters bekommen haben......ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von dieser möglichen Tatsache aus....

daher wird der Boardie mit den witzigen Antworten sicherlich schon klar kommen


gruss noworkteam


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Du hast Recht. Seltsamer Zeitgenosse.


----------



## Gorcky (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



noworkteam schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast absolut Recht! Weltklassse hier... |bla:


----------



## brandungsteufel (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Bevor die Fischer nicht abgelaicht haben, müssen Sie zurück gesetzt werden 

Nicht das sonst die Population der Fischer dezimiert wird |supergri

Grüsse


----------



## Yoshi (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Bevor die Fischer nicht abgelaicht haben, müssen Sie zurück gesetzt werden
> 
> Nicht das sonst die Population der Fischer dezimiert wird |supergri
> 
> Grüsse



Würde mich interessieren, wie die das machen...da die Fischerinnen ja keine Eier ablegen...|supergri 
Kennst du vielleicht die genaue Vorgehensweise.....?


----------



## noworkteam (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Wollt ihr etwa aus diesem thread wieder ein laich-fischer-fred machen ???

schämt euch|supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Schön, wie hier mal wieder auf *Junganglerfragen* niveaulos geantwortet wird.


 
nachdem ich ja mit dem "niveaulosen" ja angefangen habe, fühle ich mich auch zuerst angesprochen  ..

gedacht war es von mir als humorvolle Antwort an jemanden, der 
1. in seinen bisherigen Postings gerade als jemand aufgetreten ist, der anderen  Ratschläge, was Lesefähigkeit usw. angeht, gegeben hat.
2. der unter Einbeziehung seines Profils und seiner bisherigen Postings irgendwie doch die Frage etwas auffällig plaziert |rolleyes

und unabhängig davon:

3. Versprecher hier im Board schon immer humorvoll kommentiert wurden ... und das das Boardleben auch menschlich und zumindest mir sympatisch macht.

aber sorry, sollte es zu "niveaulos" gewesen sein ...


PS:
Trolle sind sympatische Wesen, man muss sie nur mit Humor nehmen #h


----------



## Yoshi (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Toni 1962... du bist mir sympatisch |supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> nachdem ich ja mit dem "niveaulosen" ja angefangen habe, fühle ich mich auch zuerst angesprochen  ..
> 
> gedacht war es von mir als humorvolle Antwort an jemanden, der
> 1. in seinen bisherigen Postings gerade als jemand aufgetreten ist, der anderen Ratschläge, was Lesefähigkeit usw. angeht, gegeben hat.
> ...


Toni, zeige mir bitte, welches Posting des Tröterstellers du bei 1. meinst.
Zu 2. gehe doch erst mal davon aus, daß es sich bei dem Trötersteller vlt. wirklich um einen Jungen/ Jugendlichen handelt, der vlt. etwas zum Ergebnis der Pisastudie beigetragen hat, aber dennoch ein Junge/ Jugendlicher ist, der nicht deine Erfahrung hat, aber sich trotzdem in dieses AB einbringen will.
Zu 3. denke ich zuerst mal an die Fragen meines kleinen Neffen. Auch wenn mich dessen naive Fragen ab und an belustigen oder vlt. sogar nerven, deshalb mach ich mich nicht über ihn lustig, weil das ist ein Unterschied zu humorvollen Antworten. Mein Neffe würde bald nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben wollen, wenn ich mich über ihn lustig machen würde, er versteht aber als Kind auch manch humoreske Antwort etwas anders als gemeint.

P.S. Gut auch ich finde den Zusammenhang zwischen bisher nur Holland und dann einem See in D merkwürdig, würde aber trotzdem nicht immer gleich von einem Troll ausgehen.


----------



## esox82 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

wartet doch mal,bis der sich wieder meldet,ehe ihr aufeinander losgeht,vielleicht ist es ja genau das,was er will.
wie gesagt,vielleicht,es muss also nicht sein,also lieber abwarten.
mfg Andy


----------



## Fischgeier (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Schön, wie hier mal wieder auf *Junganglerfragen* niveaulos geantwortet wird.


 
Bitte lass mich an Deiner niveauvollen Antwort auf diese Frage teilhaben. Oder weisst Du es auch nicht ??


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Vlt. stimme ich ja mit der Meinung von Bennie überein und bin keiner, der dann noch antwortet: Das meine ich auch. o.ä.?

Aber wenn du meine Meinung hören möchtest: Untermaßige und unter Schonmaßnahmen befindliche Fische setze ich zurück, Fische die ich nicht verwerten möchte, setze ich zurück. Fische, die ich verwerten möchte, setze ich nicht zurück. Halt eines habe ich noch vergessen, Fische, die so sehr verletzt oder geschädigt sind, daß sie nicht überleben können, töte ich und werfe sie zurück oder vergrabe sie.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Man,man ,man! Und das alles von Erwachsenen Leuten zu lesen??
____________Ohne Worte_________


----------



## Trophybass2008 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Untermaßige Fische setze ich zurück, Fische die ich nicht verwerten möchte, setze ich zurück. Fische, die ich verwerten möchte, setze ich nicht zurück. Halt eines habe ich noch vergessen, Fische, die so sehr verletzt oder geschädigt sind, daß sie nicht überleben können, töte ich und werfe sie zurück oder vergrabe sie.


Das lernt man doch bei dem Fischereischeinlehrgang.
Und Ich denke das ist das wichtigste der Rest ist doch die sache jeden Anglers wie der mit seinen Fischen umgeht. Solange das s.o befolgt wird ist doch alles I.O:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Toni, zeige mir bitte, welches Posting des Tröterstellers du bei 1. meinst.
> Zu 2. gehe doch erst mal davon aus, daß es sich bei dem Trötersteller vlt. wirklich um einen Jungen/ Jugendlichen handelt, der vlt. etwas zum Ergebnis der Pisastudie beigetragen hat, aber dennoch ein Junge/ Jugendlicher ist, der nicht deine Erfahrung hat, aber sich trotzdem in dieses AB einbringen will.
> Zu 3. denke ich zuerst mal an die Fragen meines kleinen Neffen. Auch wenn mich dessen naive Fragen ab und an belustigen oder vlt. sogar nerven, deshalb mach ich mich nicht über ihn lustig, weil das ist ein Unterschied zu humorvollen Antworten. Mein Neffe würde bald nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben wollen, wenn ich mich über ihn lustig machen würde, er versteht aber als Kind auch manch humoreske Antwort etwas anders als gemeint.


 
Danke Herr Oberlehrer|znaika:... (Vorsicht: war ein Spaß)  ... #h

aber dein -auch wenn "vlt."- Pisa-Gedanke ist nicht fair für den Jungen, muss nicht sein #d ..., der Junge machte nur einen Versprecher...
Erfahrung braucht der Junge auch keine,weil diese gar nicht im Gespräch war/ist ...
dein Neffe täte u.U. etwas mehr Humor gut, wenn er auf sowas nicht mit Lachen sondern mit "nichts mehr zu tun haben wollen" reagiert.
Also meine 2 Neffen, 5 Nichten und 3 eigenen Kinder  lachen, wenn sie so einen Versprecher machen und ich oder auch ein Fremder sagt, FischER sind meist ungenießbar und deswegen werden diese wieder zurückgeworfen ...#h... traurig, wenn sie nicht lachen würden, aber der Gedanke liegt ja fern ....


naja ... mache gehen eben tief in den Keller um ihren Humor zu suchen ... aber manchmal findet dann doch jemand plötzlich den Witz |rolleyes

... kommt ja Wochenende und die Chance sich soweit zu entspannen, dass das Leben wieder leichter und lockerer zu sehen ist ...

in diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir herzlich ein schönes Wochenende #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

@djerdogan vbmenu_register("postmenu_1667626", true);  

Troll bist du keiner #h ... sorry ...

du bist Türke, 15 und aus Moers ... stimmts ?

hoffentlich nimmst du mein Posting auf deinen Versprecher auch mit Humor, so wie es gemeint war #h


----------



## noworkteam (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Wird Zeit das das  Wochenende beginnt und sich alle am Gewässer entspannen können...#h


PS. Wer nachts um 3 Uhr in board postet, wird 
a) hoffentlich ein entsprechendes Alter erreicht haben
b) und somit sicherlich auch mit den humorvollen antworten entsprechend umgehen können.

Schönen Wochenende wünscht

noworkteam


----------



## Yoshi (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



Trophybass2008 schrieb:


> Man,man ,man! Und das alles von Erwachsenen Leuten zu lesen??
> ____________Ohne Worte_________



Hey Alda, was willste denn, wir sind hier alles Jungangler und schließlich sind wir hier im Junganglerthread....


----------



## Trophybass2008 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hey Alda, was willste denn, wir sind hier alles Jungangler und schließlich sind wir hier im Junganglerthread....


|good:#r#r|laola:
der ist gut!


----------



## AalNils (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

Und nein, Niveau ist keine Handcreme!


----------



## alekzander (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> wie schuppt man eigentlich FISCHER ? |kopfkrat


 

Mit einem Kamm :q:q:q, würde ich sagen

:m Mein Tipp: kräftig durch die haare ! :m

Petri

alekzander


----------



## djerdogan (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

sind wir hier im kindergarten oder was, ich habe gar keine richtige antwort bekommen, ich dachte hier wird geholfen und nicht so ein zirkus theater gemacht

schämt euch


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

im kindergarten oder was??? tztz

die erste antwort hat dir eine hilfe, sprich link angeboten, bei welchem du, vorausgesetzt man klickt drauf, entsprechende infos findest..
und wenn man schreibt "die gefangenen fischer" so wird man sich wohl über diesen flüchtigkeitsfehler durch entsprechende lustige posting erfreuen dürfen..

also immer schon geschmeidig bleiben und einfach dem link folgen...

gruss


noworkteam

ps nein ich schäme mich nicht


----------



## Yoshi (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



djerdogan schrieb:


> sind wir hier im kindergarten oder was, ich habe gar keine richtige antwort bekommen, ich dachte hier wird geholfen und nicht so ein zirkus theater gemacht
> 
> schämt euch



Ja, sind wir....:vik:

Und nein, ich schäme mich nicht.....#h


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



djerdogan schrieb:


> sind wir hier im kindergarten oder was, ich habe gar keine richtige antwort bekommen, ich dachte hier wird geholfen und nicht so ein zirkus theater gemacht
> 
> schämt euch



Stimmt nicht, ich zB hab dir eine richtige Antwort gegeben. Im Nachhinein gesehen bereue ich es fast.


----------



## djerdogan (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

als erstes , entschuldigung, es waren ja nich alle gemeint


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

also im endeffekt sind die kindischen streitereien witziger als der tippfehler #h

jetzt kommt mal wieder auf den boden und habt euch lieb, so gehts doch nich |jump:


also. viele angler schmeißen die fische schlichtweg wieder zurück, weil sie entweder zu klein sind(viele setzen sich auch ein persönliches mindestmaß, welches höher liegt als das gesetztliche), die fische krankheiten haben können, besonders häufig seh ich das bei dorschen, die haben irgendwelche geschwüre auf der haut), sie die fische nicht verarbeiten können oder: sie einfach catch and release fischer sind

gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*



djerdogan schrieb:


> ...
> schämt euch


 
nein ..überhaupt nicht ... ich finde deinen tippfehler immer noch witzig :m


----------



## djerdogan (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum schmeissen manche...*

ich bin kein deutscher, deswegen juckt mich das nicht, mit der rechtschreibung

@Dorsch_Freak danke


----------

